
Virtual I/O Device (Virtio) Version 1.1 - ingve
https://docs.oasis-open.org/virtio/virtio/v1.1/cs01/virtio-v1.1-cs01.html
======
wolf550e
A doc laying out the rationale for the choice of primitives in virtio-crypto
[1] would be very nice. The choice is weird. Also, I couldn't find links to
actual specs of the named supported primitives, seems we should understand
what they mean by name alone.

1 - [https://docs.oasis-
open.org/virtio/virtio/v1.1/cs01/virtio-v...](https://docs.oasis-
open.org/virtio/virtio/v1.1/cs01/virtio-v1.1-cs01.html#x1-3500009)

~~~
zokier
I see pretty high overlap with dpdk cryptodev primitives[1]. If I had to
guess, they are related and probably based on what actual hardware provides
and that is known to be used in some key applications (e.g. 4G/LTE
infrastructure).

[https://doc.dpdk.org/guides-18.11/cryptodevs/overview.html](https://doc.dpdk.org/guides-18.11/cryptodevs/overview.html)

------
jws
I wonder what has happened with the VirtFS filesystem over virtio device. This
presented a 9p interface directly in virtio to share filesystems between
machines. The only reference I see in the spec is the 0x1009 device id being
allocated to the 9P transport.

~~~
tjfontaine
I believe some of the thinking has shifted toward virtio-fs[1] instead of the
9p/network oriented models. Though this requires hypervisor locality for
sharing among VMs.

[1] [https://virtio-fs.gitlab.io/](https://virtio-fs.gitlab.io/)

~~~
babkayaga
At some level yes. But virtio 9pfs is still widely used. It's just that no one
yet bothered writing up the spec.

------
FredFS456
What's changed?

~~~
ingve
Stefan Hajnoczi has a nice summary:

[http://blog.vmsplice.net/2019/04/whats-new-in-
virtio-11.html](http://blog.vmsplice.net/2019/04/whats-new-in-virtio-11.html)

